# thought i forgot how to



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

hay guys its been awile since i have posted any thing, been super busy with honeydue list and work. i just got these three done . with everybodys work looking so good i feel like a newby .had to post the last pic my daughter caught her first bass of the season with my crankbait.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I was wondering where you were bassinjody. Those look great! I really like the point the tail comes to, especially on the first one(great glitter on it too). Love the colors/patterns of the middle one, especially the pattern bw the spots on the top  .

Do you freehand your gills?

I tried my first gills today. I used a red "marks a lot brand permanent marker"since I couldn't find my red sharpie and a curved stencil I got at hobby lobby. PUt the gills on foil then coated with etex. Guess what? That marker and etex don't mix (unless the etex is dry). I now have a large dilluted red spot on both sides lol.

I'm guessing sharpie won't work either, can anyone confirm?


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks pizza, yes i freehand my gills and i know they look sh-ty, i just take a paper clip and some red paint. ive tryed to spray through a stincle but didnt come out very good .tryed a sharpie to kind of works depending on what kind of top coat u use. i dont think etex will work. but i think devcon will


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

I really like your gills, especially the "fancy" ones. I like the fact that they are nice and opaque-something the fish can really hone in on.

note to self : don't forget the "paint gills with paper clip technique" lol.

and great pic of your daughter. Has she made any lures yet?

thanks for the tips!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Really great work, especially like that middle bait.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

You haven't lost your touch, even with a big honey-do list to knock out...those look great...I like the colors & sparkle on the first one and the scale detail on the second one looks great! Fine job!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice work. I really like the second one down!


----------

